# 4x4 cross cut



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys I got some rough cut cedar 4x4s(they actually measure 4in). And I'm trying to figure out the best way to get a smooth cross cut on em. I've got a 10 in miter saw that will do 3 1/2, table saw will do 3 1/4" and of course a skill saw, and a recip saw. 

I wanna use the posts or legs for my router table so they need to be as flat as possible

Ideas?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Set up a fence with a stop block with the miter saw cut little more than half way then flip and cut the other side!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You could try using a chain saw but it might be hard for you to keep it square. If you draw a line all the way around the board, and set your table saw to cut any depth over 1inch, just rotate the piece 90 degrees and cut all the way threw. As long as you cut on the line to should line up


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use a speed square or guide*

Make the first cut using the square. Keep the saw in the kerf and make the successive cuts all the way around keeping the saw in the kerf and using the square. It may be off a "smidge" but not much. :no: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Andrew120 said:


> Hey guys I got some rough cut cedar 4x4s(they actually measure 4in). And I'm trying to figure out the best way to get a smooth cross cut on em. I've got a 10 in miter saw that will do 3 1/2, table saw will do 3 1/4" and of course a skill saw, and a recip saw.
> 
> I wanna use the posts or legs for my router table so they need to be as flat as possible
> 
> Ideas?


That must be some router that you are mounting in that table.

G


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Use a cross cut sled with a stop block. Cut and rotate.
Tom


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

And in addition to what everyone else has said......

Square and smooth the ends and fit to the exact length with a block plane. I would suggest picking up a Buck Brothers block plane. They aren't too expensive and will work right out of the box without much feting. Get the 7" model for about $20 at Home Depot. It's a nice little plane. (Avoid the 6 1/2" model.)


----------

